# Insertar antena a wifi USB



## FuMaKo (Abr 9, 2010)

Hola, soy nuevo en el foro y me gustaría que me dijerais si se le puede soldar un pigtail a esta placa USB y como hacerlo, estube mirando manuales de otras pero no es igual, quizá esta sea una mierda...


----------

